# I found a useful video for installing VMWare tools:



## SpoofMeister (Nov 19, 2016)

Am I allowed to post it? It's a youtube video. It worked for me and think it would be helpful.


----------



## scottro (Nov 20, 2016)

You can post the link to a video, as far as I know.  I would recommend giving explanation as to what was good about it, and mentioning it if it includes ads for a product. (Of course VMware is a product, but I mean if you posted a link to a video for a particular brand of monitor or whatever.)


----------



## SpoofMeister (Nov 20, 2016)

The above video explains how to install VMWare Player tools in a FreeBSD virtual machine.  The presenter does it in a machine with Gnome desktop.   The information in the video greatly assisted me in getting tools put in my virtual machine running on a Linux host after having a lot of trouble.  I used KDE as my desktop instead of Gnome-both similar installs.  Still, there was a quirk or two but I got it working.

The channel has many more videos related to OS and tools installs, as well as more videos for FreeBSD.

A lot more people such as myself may be inclined to try FreeBSD if it gets installed  fairly easily in virtual machines, which includes getting VMWare tools installed, or what Virtualbox calls 'Guest additions'.


----------

